# CreekSide Edge, Can anyone give me info?



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

They are having a Mardi Gras Mud Fest http://www.creeksideedge.com/ seems fun, WET T contest sounds ok, but how are the trails, I have never been or known anyone who has been. Insight please. I looked at a few Videos on youtube, seems like a decent place.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My buddy Sean goes there a lot. Ill post some of his videos


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....0.111.818.8j2.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.TMpObewmQw4


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

350 acres is gonna get small real fast with the Big Smo crowd


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I was thinking about checking it out Sat-Sun if the weather man changes the forecast me. Anyone else?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just on Facebook alone, there are a lot of people going. Like over 300 have said they are going on an event page


----------

